# Moving Companies in Abu Dhabi



## woodbury86 (Aug 20, 2010)

Having moved here some 18months ago from the UK (thanks for the previous advices folks), we have decided that with another 5% rental increase around the corner; and marginally falling rental prices it is time to move. Just wondered if anybody in Abu Dhabi has moved within the city and is able to recommend a local firm charging reasonable rates, that are able to deliver my furniture in the same condition as when collected !

Any recommendations or not (as the case may be) would be most appreciated. 

Many thanks.
Woodbury


----------

